# Long Shot Request for Info - Early 1920's 2-Way Bicycle Headlight Fork Bracket



## MOTOmike (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been meaning to post this for a while....

I have a "2-way" electric bicycle light which is essentially a Delta teacup headlight with a red glass prism on the back side (see photos).  This light acted as a headlight....and a rear light all in one as the red glass prism would glow when the light was turned on.  The photos from the catalog are out of a 1921 Mead Ranger catalog.  Does anyone have the original bracket that attached to the front fork (down by the axel) that this light would have been mounted to?  I think the diameter of the "bar" that this light mounts to is probably the same diameter as a handlebar.

If anyone has a bracket like this on one of their bikes, I would appreciate several close-up photos and any useful measurements.  If I can get detailed photos, I might try to fabricate something.  OR...... if anyone actually has one of these brackets laying around that they would part with, let me know.  

Any help will be very much appreciated.  I would like to actually mount this to my bike.

Thanks,

Mike
e-mail:  msreust@comcast.net


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 12, 2013)

*1st Bump*

Still looking

Even if someone has one of these brackets...... photos would be greatly appreciated.

Photos can be sent to:  msreust@comcast.net

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 28, 2017)

Mike; 
any luck ? I have this light as well... same set up... for handle bar mount. the axel mount looks to be a better idea.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2017)

Same here.
I've got the same light, but haven't found anyone yet, that has seen this type of bracket.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 28, 2017)

Make one


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 28, 2017)

Might not be original!




At hardware. Clamp and round metal rod.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 28, 2017)

I think I have one that I can photograph for you, but I'm not sure when I can get to the bike in storage. Seeing that you originally posted in 2013, I'm guessing a couple of weeks won't kill you. Stay tuned.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 28, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> I think I have one that I can photograph for you, but I'm not sure when I can get to the bike in storage. Seeing that you originally posted in 2013, I'm guessing a couple of weeks won't kill you. Stay tuned.




Great observation!
I didn’t realize the year when the original thread was made until you mentioned it.
I thought it was recently.
 Nevertheless, looking forward to your photo, Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2017)

Same here,
No rush on the photo, but would sure appreciate your efforts in seeing what the original bracket looked like.
If you decide to sell it after you've dug it out, let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 30, 2017)

making one up shouldn't be too much of a chore. if I could see how the clamp transitions to the round stock that would be a big help. 
(where are those pesky patent office guys when you really need them ?  ) 
again, your help is appreciated.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 30, 2017)

SIMPLEX Downtube Shifter Clamp Single NOS #1 vintage bicycle ..SIMPLEX Downtube .




Round extension is welded. If too short, JB Weld a longer stem.


----------



## hellobuddy (May 1, 2017)

nice little lamp, making this bracket should be pretty simple, but you are right extra pictures would help


----------



## Jon Olson (May 8, 2017)




----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 28, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> I think I have one that I can photograph for you, but I'm not sure when I can get to the bike in storage. Seeing that you originally posted in 2013, I'm guessing a couple of weeks won't kill you. Stay tuned.




The one I have actually mounts to the front axle at the nut and not on the fork... sorry false alarm. I really thought I was going to be able to help you out.

-Lester


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for checking, Lester.
The one that Jon Olsen posted, looks like it.
It's interesting that it's stamped from a single piece of sheet steel.
Jon, if you are interested in selling this piece, I would sure like to purchase it.
Thanks, guys!
It's never too late to learn something new.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 29, 2017)

Keep searching Ebay. I had the same problem with my 1918 Sear's Chief bicycle. I found a very early headlight with an early Old Sol battery tube. The headlight was missing the mounting bracket. I kept searching Ebay until I found some guy selling the same headlight with the mounting bracket. His light was missing the len. Use different words as your search word (bicycle lamp, headlight, motorcycle lamp or motorcycle headlight). Use vintage and antique mixed in until it pops up. The right combo will produce the right results.


----------

